# Regumate v's other mare supplements



## samp (26 February 2008)

After my horses unpredicatable/ erratic behaviour on Sunday I spoke to my vet and he said that it may be worth trying REgumate Equine for 1 month. However I know its very expensive and wondered if any of the other supplements worked? I don't want to waste money on Regumate when we'r not totally sure it was through hormone surge (although 99% sure it is)

Thanks


----------



## JM07 (26 February 2008)

personally i'd try Oestress 1st...

a lot cheaper and it does work!


----------



## arwenplusone (26 February 2008)

With my mare I have found that none of the supplements are any good. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If it IS hormonal, Regumate will sort her out.  Why not try it and see.  If it works, you will know it is a hormonal issue that she has, you could then play around with how much and when you give it to her (ie a few days before a competition).

Or if you identify that it is hormonal -you could try one of the herbal remegies and see if they do work.   They do seem to produce some results with some horses (just not mine - lol)

Most of the supplements are about £40 for a months supply.  Regumate is about £80 but it will definitely work if her issue is hormonal.  

You can also get Pig regumate which I think is cheaper.


----------



## JM07 (26 February 2008)

Oestress is 21.99 for a 30 day supply.


----------



## Marilyn (26 February 2008)

To my knowledge, Regumate is proper veterinary stuff.  It's very strong and you have to be very careful when you handle it.  I had the vet to my horse about her hormones and he suggested Regumate until further questioning revealed that although it might be very effective, you have to be VERY careful with it.  I tried a mare's feed supplement and the problem got a lot better...


----------



## arwenplusone (26 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Oestress is 21.99 for a 30 day supply. 

[/ QUOTE ]

oops - I stand corrected - sorry.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I guess my overall point is that the Regumate will def tell you that it is hormonal - and that some of the supplements 'may or may not' work.  

Good luck which ever you try (and do be careful with handling the Regumate)


----------



## lastresort (26 February 2008)

you need a prescription for regumate, I also think its a banned substance but I could be wrong


----------



## samp (26 February 2008)

Vets happy to prescribe Regumate and a bit cheaper hopefully but still too much IMO


----------



## katylee (26 February 2008)

i know i probably go on about this so sorry in advance. regumate didnt work on my mare and in the end we took her ovaries out and she is a different horse. so it doesnt always work.


----------



## lastresort (26 February 2008)

I wouldnt consider it for the short time my mare is erratic in season and would try something else first if you can, but agree with arwen it will tell you whats up. Its a pain i know! But its quite a big thing that is expensive and if you compete affiliated im not sure you can use it

Good luck in what ever you go for, I know its awful when they are hormonal!


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 February 2008)

If you vet recommends Regumate then I'd try it out for a month.  It's very strong and not available over the counter and will definitely help with any hormonal problems. YOu might be able to claim on your insurance.
If you don't have the money to have your mare treated by a vet and be able to follow his or her recommendations, you shouldn't own a horse. I'm sorry if this is very blunt but I'm sick of people saying they don't have the money to have the vet/saddler/farrier/dentist/back person, if someone wants a horse they should be prepared to have to spend extra money if their horse is ill or in discomfort!


----------



## vanessahook (26 February 2008)

My horse was diagnosed with a hormone inbalance and was put on Regumate, my insurance paid for Regumate for a year so you wont necessarily have to fork out for it and yes pig regumate is a lot cheaper, if you find she needs it long term. Regumate does seem to be the first port of call for vets when faced with a moody mare!! I found that it had a fantastic effect for the first couple of months but this gradually wore off leaving us wondering exactly what the problem was and whether it was hormonal, so although it seemed to help, long term it was no the answer!


----------



## emma_lg (26 February 2008)

Regumate is very strong...and basically will stop a season.
I have used it on my mare...but this was only given after internal examination to check for anything going on in there.
Her last season last year was not good...often first and last seasons are tricky as they are in transition. Some mares carry on with season all year tho! But my vet picked up on the signs and said her ovaries are not releasing...one injection and she was fine after 48 hours and back to normal. He did not just want to give out Regumate as it may actually cover up a problem and once you stop it, old behaviour will just carry on...it doesnt cure.
You also need to see if it is pain-related problem or behavioural...if pain-related then just giving Regumate is not addressing the issue. My last mare had painful seasons and after not finding any problems internally I gave her a herbal supplement and she was fine.


----------



## samp (26 February 2008)

My horse has money thrown at her when it's needed - saddles recently checked, back done etc. I just didn't want to use Regumate if there was another cheaper alternative. My vet did say I could try something else first but couldn't really recommend anything.


----------



## kizzywiz (26 February 2008)

Have a look at the thread in veterinary on this, I've posted on there about having a marble inserted into my mare in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## JanetGeorge (26 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Regumate is very strong...and basically will stop a season.
I have used it on my mare...but this was only given after internal examination to check for anything going on in there.
Her last season last year was not good...often first and last seasons are tricky as they are in transition. Some mares carry on with season all year tho! But my vet picked up on the signs and said her ovaries are not releasing...one injection and she was fine after 48 hours and back to normal. He did not just want to give out Regumate as it may actually cover up a problem and once you stop it, old behaviour will just carry on...it doesnt cure.


[/ QUOTE ]

Correct.

The first step in these problems is working out what's causing it.

Mares can be 'stroppy' because of slight hormonal imbalances - a supplement may help.

They can be stroppy because of a haemorrhagic follicle - shot of progesterone will sort THAT.

They can be in pain because of some sort of enlargement of the ovary - and 'worst case' - a GTC tumour which releases testosterone and can make a mare behave like a rather nasty stallion!

OR - the bad behaviour is JUST associated with coming into season - in which case Regumate will work by stopping her coming into season!

1st step - track 'bad' behaviour against her seasons - if she's stroppy for 5-7 days while she's in season, then try Regumate.

If she's stroppy for days/weeks AFTER her season, get her ovaries scanned.

If she's vile all the time, get her ovaries scanned and a hormone assay done to check for a GTCT (a GTCT DOES mean having the ovary removed - but it's not the end of the world and will return a mare to normal!)


----------



## samp (27 February 2008)

Thanks for everyones post, on thinking about it I think its when she is ovulating (although is a silent one i.e. rarely shows signs) except she gets harder to exercise really. I have bought her slut mix as my vet did say I could try that first. She is due her vaccines in the next couple of months so if there is no improvement I can have her scanned to make sure


----------



## BarmyC (17 May 2008)

You will not be able to compete on regumate as it is a banned substance


----------



## Bossanova (17 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
You will not be able to compete on regumate as it is a banned substance 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not true, it's perfectly acceptable under FEI rules but it is banned by the Jockey Club


----------

